# Schwinn scrambler



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 15, 2017)

Found this old Scambler this week , don't know much about them , missing grips not sure if crank is original or not or if it would have had Fenders .Maybe some of you will know what's wrong or missing .


----------



## mongeese (Sep 15, 2017)

There are some things to be considered on this bike. We should talk.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 24, 2017)

View attachment 682293 

 

 I'm in the process of cleaning and lubing it now , for some reason I've taken a liking to this bike .Not perfect by any means but cleaned up .


----------

